# Ibew hvac local 40



## Paintedr3d (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi everyone. I'm new. And I have a question regarding this local and thier HVAC program. I for the whatever reason haven't been able to find anyone who works the motion picture side. I just interviewed but I have no idea how long the wait is what I placed or how many apprentices they bring in annually. Does anyone have any info on this? Like what score is needed to get in? Or does it not matter so much? There were only like 60 of us who applied and interviewed. But other than that I have no idea about this program it seems good and I hope I scored well enough to get in this year.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You do know this is an electrical forum and not a hvac forum?


----------



## Paintedr3d (Sep 8, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You do know this is an electrical forum and not a hvac forum?



Yes but this was all I could find I was hoping someone from local 40 might see this and have more info.


----------

